# Good body shop in derby?



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

Looking for a good body shop in or near derby to help me sort some body work issues I have with my silver Mk5 Astra. Looking for a decent price & turn around time:thumb:


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Chartwells - Porsche and Ferrari Approved so quality will be there, unsure on price


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you RaceGlazer just been on there site very close to where I am, does look pricey but no harm in asking for a quote.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a place in Mansfield if thats any good, by the pictures I would say around £300 and get both bumpers repainted.

Rob


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

robdcfc said:


> I have a place in Mansfield if thats any good, by the pictures I would say around £300 and get both bumpers repainted.
> 
> Rob


Cheers Rob £300 does not sound to much either, will see what the place in derby quotes me as it closer and if it is to much may send it you way. One question what turn around time would that be?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> Chartwells - Porsche and Ferrari Approved so quality will be there, unsure on price


Chartwells are very expensive but you will get a decent job. Robs place is just down the road from me and will be the place that I go to for quotes if I need them.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

TW15T3D said:


> Cheers Rob £300 does not sound to much either, will see what the place in derby quotes me as it closer and if it is to much may send it you way. One question what turn around time would that be?


By the damage pictured we could probably turn that round in the day for you,I can collect the car if its easier?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

robdcfc said:


> By the damage pictured we could probably turn that round in the day for you,I can collect the car if its easier?


At the risk of being rude Rob, would you classify as a SMART repair or a full job?


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

thanks for the reply rob some food for thought, your not that far from me so I can always get a mate to drive up with me. Will keep you posted on this as it needs doing soon as it is annoying me.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Tricky Red said:


> At the risk of being rude Rob, would you classify as a SMART repair or a full job?


By the time id messed about doing the small repairs it will be easier in this case to redo both full bumpers.

All the repairs in the pictures are classic SMART repairs but add them all together on the one bumper (front) and its easier to do the bumper.

Same with the rear by the time ive blended out i would probably clear the whole bumper for ease as much as anything.

Rob


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Lw smart repairs in alfreton.. Leigh does a fantastic job!


----------

